# Anybody have a Southwind or Hurricane Boat?



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm seriously considering a used southwind 201FS. My buddy went to the dealership and he said hurricane boats are garbage now that they have been bought out. Does anybody own a walkabout/deckboat style hurricane or southwind? I attached a pic to show the style. Likes or dislikes? I'm mainly curious about the ride.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you are joining the military pit the money in the bank.


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

deleted


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Take it, buy some nice dividend stocks with a drip and pretend you never got it.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I operated a Hurricane once, I was unable to manuver in the marina, that thing would not turn at slow speeds. Forward and reverse, and it would not come about.*

*Now maybe it was just that model, of which I can not remember. The deck space was nice and at higher sppeds no problem, just idle speed sucked.*

*Never was on a Southwind, but Sea Trial, Sea Trial, Sea Trial.*

*Then mechanic check, always prior to purchasing a vessel that size.*


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Banana Tom. That's what I was lookin for. I love the deck space and ability to have a fish/ski/leisure platform. I just really wanted to know how it rides before I get to carried away. Thanks.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

brtc said:


> I just really wanted to know how it rides before I get to carried away. Thanks.


*The one that I operated was owned by Freedom Boat Club, when it was at Bahia Mar Marina on Bayou Chico. My buddy owned it then, and it was an open house event.*

*I always went to help with those, and take prospects on demo rides. He told me to watch the marina manuvering, and I said, I can handle any vessel.*

*Yea ~~ right, sure made a fool out of that attitude.*

*The bay operation on a chop was not bad at all, and the prospects joined, so I did not scare them off with my marina foolishness. *

**

*:-0*

*)))*


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Ha Ha, good to know. I appreciate the response. I'm about to go to the dealer and check it out.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

brtc said:


> ha ha, good to know. I appreciate the response. I'm about to go to the dealer and check it out.


*sea trial!!*


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Sold my Hurricane deck boat just before the season got started. Great boats the tri hull configuration handles well, some complain of how the slam or pound on big waves but the wide beam makes for a lot of surface area and they have a moderate v hull. My opinion is like any other boat, if the price is right it is a great boat.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I owned a Hurricane boat a few years ago. It was great until you get in rough water. After it took a dive and almost swamped me a couple of times, I sold it and bought a Seaswirl Striper. I would only buy it if your looking to use it on lakes or small rivers.


----------

